# Chain link fence post.



## Fake coal burner (Mar 17, 2012)

Has any one driven in chain link  post in hard clay soil for a dog run? I was thinking of driving a  3 foot steel  pipe in first for a pilot hole with sledge hammer and pulling it out. Drive fence post in with hard wood on top of post to protec them. Don't want to cement them in. Any thoughts on the idea


----------



## CTguy9230 (Mar 17, 2012)

good luck pulling that pipe out of the ground after you pound it in...

why not just pound the fence post in with the block on top of it ????
around my area, you wouldnt get a foot in the ground before you hit a rock


----------



## Fake coal burner (Mar 17, 2012)

You would be on a ladder about 9 feet up to drive an 8 foot post down 3 feet in the ground and keeping it straight with some body holding pipe straight under you ? blank hole.  With a pilot hole you would only sheer the sides of the hole for the fence post. I would use either a 1 inch or a solid steel rod. Weld a chain to the top one inch of side of  pilot rod lift out with a high lift jack. No rocks bottom of lake bed. Did not see any rock when they dug 5 house foundations be hind me.


----------



## MasterMech (Mar 17, 2012)

Your going to go through a lot of hardwood to protect those posts.  Just curious why no cement?  When we fenced our backyard (all 5 ft black chain link) for the dogs every fence company we talked to said they wouldn't drive the posts in.  The dug and cemented every one of them.  My soil is a sandy clay mix.

Some pictures of the install and the happy customers.


----------



## nate379 (Mar 17, 2012)

I couldn't afford to fence my yard in so what I did is setup a dog run.  By the house I put in a 1.5" pipe as a post and then stretched a cable from that all the way to the wood line at the edge of my property, about 125ft long.  There is a pulley that runs on the cable and off that is a chain that I attach the dog to.
I had to put another post off to the side to give it latteral support after he pulled sideways on the cable and bent the post a few times.

It doesn't work well to play fetch, but I can let him out several times a day without him running off.  Smart dog, he is easy to train, but for whatever reason, giving the chance he won't stick around at the house.  I take him camping and 4x4ing all the time and he is fine out in the middle of the woods though?


----------



## Gary_602z (Mar 17, 2012)

Nate , Are all dogs in the north Cujo dogs?

Gary


----------



## Fake coal burner (Mar 17, 2012)

MasterMech said:


> Your going to go through a lot of hardwood to protect those posts. Just curious why no cement? When we fenced our backyard (all 5 ft black chain link) for the dogs every fence company we talked to said they wouldn't drive the posts in. The dug and cemented every one of them. My soil is a sandy clay mix.
> 
> Some pictures of the install and the happy customers.


 Ever try to get a cemented post out. Might want to move fence to the front of the yard if we ever get the curb and gutter side walk as promised.Pulled 30 2 inch pipe fence out when I sold the back yard no problem. Only have 5 post to install narrow yard, Rest is fenced by the builders. Cut the top off with a wheel pipe cuter if it get mush roomed.


----------



## nate379 (Mar 17, 2012)

:D Just ones that guard the firewood.



Gary_602z said:


> Nate , Are all dogs in the north Cujo dogs?
> 
> Gary


----------

